#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > آموزشی: نرم افزار کدهای اس ام دی انواع قطعات الکترونیکی با نمایش پایه ها

## reza_476

باسلام

نرم افزار تبدیل کدهای اس ام دی انواع قطعات الکترونیکی با نمایش پایه ها




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*a k*,*A R A S H*,*A t*,*abbas136824*,*abdanan11*,*ahad9828*,*ajan*,*alek*,*ali0571*,*alihd*,*alimarshal20*,*AMD*,*Arash44*,*arya0098*,*asadj*,*askandari*,*baniam*,*behnam electronic*,*cybernova*,*doosti*,*evilman*,*farhadghader*,*farhadi-1*,*hamed130*,*HAMID NADERI*,*hamid3000*,*hiwa6774*,*hp416*,*JVC_ATX*,*khelane*,*m4rd*,*majid411*,*matinc*,*mhmarefat*,*mojtabashaye*,*mzm*,*m_kazemi7*,*naser kazemi*,*novin alaee*,*omaand*,*Omid vosoogh*,*power led*,*rezanume*,*saeed882992*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*scorpions*,*Sina_Browser*,*tahaIR*,*yousefi*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*بهار من*,*رادیو امین*,*علیرضا گواهی*,*غفور*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*ماشااله موچش*,*محسن کاظمی*,*محمد علی جعف*,*محمدی فرد*,*مهدی امجدی*,*کامران20*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

